# christmas 05



## Gaz_9 (Oct 4, 2005)

trying to get in better shape by christmas. figured i had a good 12 weeks so should see some improvements. im looking at loosing fat mainly and adding muscle. dont want to get big just a more solid frame. im gonna try post every day to help with motivation and stuff!

iv posted in the training section for people to look over my regieme but if its ok this is what i plann to do:

mon - A
tue - B
wed - sprints/swimming/squash
thu - A
fri - soccer
sat - B
sun - 5-7 mile hill run



w/o A-
Bench Press
Incline DB Press/Fly Super Set
Upright Rows
Bent Over Rows
Barbell Curl
Hammer Curl
Reverse Curl
Tricep Extension
Grips

w/o B-
Squats
Straight Leg Dead Lift
Leg Extensions
Leg Curls
Lateral Raise
Front Raise
Arnold Press
Rowing Machine


----------



## Gaz_9 (Oct 4, 2005)

*day 1*

did workout a as planned. im aiming to do 3 sets of 15 reps but for the 1st week starting back with 2 x 10. aching!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## boilermaker (Oct 4, 2005)

Good luck with your goals.  I'm on the same type of cutting down regimen.


----------



## Gaz_9 (Oct 4, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Good luck with your goals.  I'm on the same type of cutting down regimen.



what does your training regieme look like? are you doing more cardio? i dont know if i should up the cardio or not?


----------



## boilermaker (Oct 4, 2005)

Check out my journal.  It's called "Boilermaker Cutdown".  I planned for 3 days of cardio per week, but had a sore back and now a nasty cut on my lower leg, so this has set me back some.  I think diet is the most important thing but am looking forward to getting back to the cardio soon.  I may try today.


----------



## Gaz_9 (Oct 4, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Check out my journal.  It's called "Boilermaker Cutdown".  I planned for 3 days of cardio per week, but had a sore back and now a nasty cut on my lower leg, so this has set me back some.  I think diet is the most important thing but am looking forward to getting back to the cardio soon.  I may try today.




been reading your posts, very impressed with how you've planned your diet. i really need to get mine sorted. i noticed youve given up drinking? - i go out at weekends and usually have between 10-15 pint of larger. i dont drink in the week and im thinking of avoiding the beer for a few weeks to see what i feel like (im fed up of feeling like s@%t on sundays and my skin and hair and everything being horrible!)

im gonna get over to the diet section now!, do you know any free online sites that approximate the contents of sandwiches or anything? otherwise i can see im going to have to start preparing my own food at home where i can measure/weigh everything (probably a good idea anyway)


thanks for the help - good luck with your training.

P.S im the last one who should be giving advice but if you could get some squats and straight leg deadlifts in to your leg day im sure you would feel the benefits! i never liked squating but the feeling after youve done it is awsome.

best of luck!


----------



## boilermaker (Oct 4, 2005)

> been reading your posts, very impressed with how you've planned your diet. i really need to get mine sorted. i noticed youve given up drinking? - i go out at weekends and usually have between 10-15 pint of larger. i dont drink in the week and im thinking of avoiding the beer for a few weeks to see what i feel like (im fed up of feeling like s@%t on sundays and my skin and hair and everything being horrible!)



Gaz, I try and do as much as I can for food prep on Sundays while I'm watching football.  This makes it so much easier to pull things together during the week.  I just cook up a whole bag of rice or beans and portion it out into tupperware.  Then I cook up chicken or fish for dinner and make a bunch extra to throw in during the week.  I also started cutting up all the fresh veggies I buy on Sunday and keeping them in ziplocks.  Its alot easier to eat these types of things if you know you don't have to chop and/or cook them! 

I quit drinking because it became a problem for me.  I feel much better after a few weeks of no alcohol.



> im gonna get over to the diet section now!, do you know any free online sites that approximate the contents of sandwiches or anything? otherwise i can see im going to have to start preparing my own food at home where i can measure/weigh everything (probably a good idea anyway)



There are alot of great people over there that know a tremendous amount about diet and nutrition.  I didn't know anything a month or so ago and have learned it all on this site.  Check out fitday.com and nutriday.com? to track your foods.  Kind of a pain at first, but after you get a couple of days tracked you end up just inserting alot of the same things over and over.



> P.S im the last one who should be giving advice but if you could get some squats and straight leg deadlifts in to your leg day im sure you would feel the benefits! i never liked squating but the feeling after youve done it is awsome.



Yeah, I know.  I work out at home with a few dumbells and a weider cable machine, but I'm looking into joining a gym because I'd like to do more of the exercises you are talking about and have a spotter for heavier weights.

Good luck with your program.  I'm too new to give much advice, but I'll check in once in a while and offer some support!


----------



## GFR (Oct 4, 2005)

Good luck Gaz_9, I started my Christmas/new year diet 5 weeks ago.......
Keep up with the journal.....it helps keep you on track and honest


----------



## Gaz_9 (Oct 4, 2005)

thanks everyone - i was hoping having to record my training etc would make sure i dont cut corners, for myself to read it back more than anything else!

im looking forward to posting tonights workout already!

good luck guys, ill check in on you to see how your going.


----------



## Gaz_9 (Oct 4, 2005)

reime changed on advice from people on the forum. workout B is now:

Squats
S.L.D.L
Leg Curl
Leg Extension
Rowing Machine

I did some reverse curls and some tricep extensions inbetween exercise sets too.

iv now split my upper body workout (A) into 2 diferent variants (A & A1) and use them alternatively as i would be training some parts 2 days in a row.

A:
Bench Press
Incline DB Press/Fly Super Set
Upright Rows (lateral raises on w/o A1)
Bent Over Rows (front raises on w/o A1)
Barbell Curl
Hammer Curl (alternative DB curl on w/o A1)
Reverse Curl
Tricep Extension (close grip bench press)
Griping


----------



## Gaz_9 (Oct 5, 2005)

workout B compleated lasr night. hamstrings dont feel too sore. im doing 2 sets of 10 of everything for first week, upping it to 3x10 in second week and up to the full 3x15 by the 3rd or 4th week. i was tempted to do more than the 2 x 10 last night but decided to stick to it coz i want to ease into it for the first couple of weeks. i did 2 sets of tri extensions and reverse curls too as they were feeling ok after monday. i also did a set of 10 Barbell curls (just about). i think mixing in some of these exercises with the lower body stuff felt alright. obviously i dont want to overtrain but my triceps and forarms wernt stiff unlike my chest and shoulders so i thought id do a couple of sets. 
sprinting tonight, im gonna try do 10 x 70-80 meters (length of lane in field) with some warm ups and warm downs. might get the skipping rope out too.


----------



## Gaz_9 (Oct 5, 2005)

got halfway through my 5th sprint and bang! hamstring gone. could hardly walk back to my house. wont be playing soccer fri or running sun. im gonna post on the training section for advice on what i can still do. gutted.


----------



## Gaz_9 (Oct 7, 2005)

as a result of my hamstring injury i am doing upper body resistance work only for a couple of weeks while it heals. splitting it up into 1-arms, 2-chest 3-shoulders&back

did arms last night:

6 x 5 barbell curl (wanted to do 3x10 but couldnt get 10 reps out of it so split it up while still getting a total of 30)

3 x 10 DB curl

3 x 10 Hammer curl

3 x 10 Tricep Extension

3 x 10 Reverse Curl

2 sets of grips

put in some extra tricep extensions at the end in between my 6 sets of BB curls coz i needed a break inbetween doing them - found them quite hard going!

chest tonight!


----------



## boilermaker (Oct 7, 2005)

Gaz, Bummer about the hammy, eh!  Hope it heals up quick.


----------



## Gaz_9 (Oct 7, 2005)

worked chest tonight.

5 sets 10 reps of everything

1.bench press
2.incline DB press/fly Super set (bit of a killer by 4th set but i managed it)
3.Lying Pull overs

also did a bit of gripping while i was resting in between sets

hamstrings hurting bending down to pick up the weights and stuff but it wasnt as bad as i thought. Saturday tomorrow - no work so ill get up and do my session in the morning- back/Shoulders day!


----------



## Gaz_9 (Oct 9, 2005)

had a day off yesterday (sat) - feeling very sore after chest workout friday night. soulders/back this afternoon - upright rows, bent over rows and front/lateral raises. going for 5 sets of 10 reps. think the raises are gonna kill as it'll be firt time iv worked them proper since i started back on the weights


----------



## Gaz_9 (Oct 9, 2005)

*09/10/05*

shoulders/back today

compleated my 1st shoulder/back workout:

5 sets of 10 reps of everything:

upright rows
bent over rows
lateral raises
front raises
dumbell press
butterfly/pec dec with Dumb Bells (hit chest so will replace it with another exercise next session)

hamstrings sore picking up weights and stuff. im a bit worried about not being able to do cardio and lower body exercises at the moment. lower body is important to me so its going to be lagging behind by time i can train it.

arms day tommorow after work! i really like this 3 day upper body split, think im gonna keep to it when i get the lower body back in, and use the other 2 days of the week for soccer and running. feel quite good after my workout, quite hard going today but it'll pay off!!!!!


----------



## Gaz_9 (Oct 10, 2005)

*10-10-05*

arms day (5 sets, 10 reps of everything apart from barbell curls - bit too heavy so i did 1 x 10 and 4 x 5)

bb curl
dumbel curl
hammer curl
tricep extension
reverse curl
grips

really good workout, 35-40mins, feeling quite tired by 3rd 'circuit' of exercises but managed to power through and feel good now. we'll see how they feel tommorow! chest, back and shoulders not aching at all so hitting chest hard tommorow. hamstring a bit better but still quite painfull.


----------



## Gaz_9 (Oct 11, 2005)

*11-10-05*

chest day! 5 sets 10 reps

bench press
incline DB press/fly super set
lying pull overs

25-30min - felt ok, arms getting sore - probably coz i worked out arms yesterday, although my arms wernt aching today before the workout. chest felt ok - i hope im targeting it propely! it'll probably kill tomorrow so we'll see. gonnna post in the training forum for tips on benching and making sure im hitting my chest and not arms/shoulders


----------



## Gaz_9 (Oct 12, 2005)

*12-10-05*

day off today, want to give my body a day off before shoulders/back tommorow - chest aching (worried id not done enough yesterday but im certainly feeling it today!). done some gripping.


----------



## Gaz_9 (Oct 12, 2005)

*12-10-05*

felt bad not working out tonight and was getting bored, so despite aching quite badly iv done my back/shoulders.

5 sets of 10 reps as usuall, also upped the weight on lateral raises, front raises and overhead press.

upright rows
bent over rows
lateral raises
front raises
dumbell press

hope training tonight hasnt done more harm than good, i predict pain for the morning!
maybe have a day off tommorow and continue my 3 session routine with break after compleating each three.

hamstring bit better today, sharp pains still when i bend down and lift things up sometimes.


----------



## Gaz_9 (Oct 14, 2005)

*13-10-05*

day off last night (13th oct). feel ok today so ill be back on arms. hopefully ill get more out of the barbell curls. ill aim for 5 sets of 7reps.


----------



## boilermaker (Oct 14, 2005)

Hey Gaz,

I'm up real early for work this morning.  Saw your post and thought I'd check in.  How is the Hamstring healing up? Where do you live at?


----------



## Gaz_9 (Oct 15, 2005)

hey boilermaker
hamstrings come out in a bruise now, week and a half after it happening!

hows your shin? saw youve cut it on your journal???

i live in wales, in the united kingdom.


----------



## Gaz_9 (Oct 15, 2005)

*14-10-05*

firday night. was going to go to the pub but chose to workout instead.

did 3 sets of arms, chest and back/shoulders as i was planning on going for a light jog saturday morning.

i upped the wieght on all my barbell exercises by 7.8 kg.
i did:

bb curl (+7.8kg) (5 reps)
dumbel curl
hammer curl
tricep extension
reverse curl
grips

bench press (+7.8kg)
incline DB press/fly super set
lying pull overs

upright rows (+7.8kg)
bent over rows (+7.8kg)
lateral raises
front raises
dumbell press

took 60mins to complete 3 sets of 10 reps of everything. quite hard going but felt good afterwards. i was planning on doing some light running today but hamstrings come out in a bruise and is too painfull. day off today then ill either go back on arms sunday or mix things up a bit. i think this upperbody workout i did was quite good, i enjoyed doing it even though it was quite hard. glad iv upped the weight (even by a litle)!


----------



## boilermaker (Oct 15, 2005)

Gaz,

My shin is fine.  It was a nasty cut, but it is healing and doesn't tear open anymore.  Just making sure no infections develop.


----------



## Gaz_9 (Oct 18, 2005)

*15-10-05*

day off


----------



## Gaz_9 (Oct 18, 2005)

*16-10-05*

day off. going to change my schedule tomorrow. same 3 day split but going with chest first.


----------



## Gaz_9 (Oct 18, 2005)

*17-10-05*

bench press (+7.8kg)
incline DB press/fly super set
lying pull overs

5 sets of 10 reps of everything. kept the bench press 7.8kg up from my starting point. felt ok, took about 30 min to complete. arms or back/shoulders tomorrow!


----------



## Gaz_9 (Oct 19, 2005)

*18-10-05*

day off

sore after chest yesterday, think im going to start upping the weights and having a day off inbetween each workout. arms or shoulders tonight, i think i might go shoulders/back then arms on friday. dont know how im going to up the weight on arms exercises but ill give it a go.

gonna keep +7.8kg on the barbell excersises and leave the dumbbells - my front and lateral raises are a struggle as it is so wont be able to up that and keep the reps. we'll see how it goes tonight!


----------



## Gaz_9 (Oct 20, 2005)

*19-10-05*

Arms - 5 sets of 10 reps of everything apart from BB curl (5 sets of 5 reps)

bb curl (+7.8kg)
dumbel curl
hammer curl
tricep extension
reverse curl
grips

hamstring still very sore, more bruising coming out but the worst area still hasnt turned blue. right shoulder hurting a bit too. was planning on having day off in between each workout as iv upped the weights but ill see what i feel like tonight and if i fancy a workout i may try to do some abs work or body ball exercises and then leave the back/shoulders for friday 21st.


----------



## Gaz_9 (Oct 24, 2005)

*20-10-05*

day off - reight shoulder quite sore so might have to take the next few days off or ease up on what i do


----------



## Gaz_9 (Oct 24, 2005)

*21-10-05*

day off. right shoulder hurting and clicking when i move it above a certain angle


----------



## Gaz_9 (Oct 24, 2005)

*22-10-05*

resting shoulder, hamstring feeling a bit better though on the plus side, might be able to start light running next week


----------



## Gaz_9 (Oct 24, 2005)

*23-10-05*

rested shoulder again, felt bad coz i hadnt done any lifting since wednesday and was tempted to do my shoulder/back day but shoulders still not 100%.

hamstrings feeling better. might be able to do some lower ody work this week and some running. im going to do some lifting tommorow - arms or chest if shoulders still not feeling right. might try some squats too to test my hamstring.


----------



## Gaz_9 (Oct 25, 2005)

*24-10-05* 

25min session after watching the football. shoulder still hurting but wanted to get some lifting done as i was feeling bad for not doing anything for a few days.

only had 25 mins as it was past 9.30 by the time i went out after watching the football. decided to do a general all over workout, going heavier on the barbell exercises and trying to do some squats after my hamstring injury.

Squats (+7.8kg) 1 x 10 reps
DB Upright Row 1 x 10 reps
DB Curls 1 x 10 reps
Hammer Curls 1 x 10 reps
Inclune DB Press/Fly Super Set 1 x 10 reps
Bench Press (+23kg) 2 x 5 reps
Reverse Curls 1 x 10 reps
Tricep Extensions 1 x 10 reps
Shrugs 1 x 10 reps
Front Raises (+5kg) 1 x 5reps
DB Shoulder Press 1 x 10 rep
Bent over BB Row (+23kg) 1 x 5 reps

happy that id been able to do some squating without it hurting my hamstring. good to get back lifting too after a few days off but right shoulder is still hurting. going to start a new routine with a leg day in (now that my hamstrings up to it - i think!!) so ill start light and might try getting some jogging in while sorting out an upper body day i.e 2 daysplit that i can perform twice a week = 4 days resistance training a week.


----------



## Gaz_9 (Oct 25, 2005)

*25-10-05*

Start of new upper body/lower body split. 45 min session. went into it without a routine and just decided i was going to mix thiongs up, adding weight to some exercises and upping reps on others. heres what i did:

2 sets of the following

5 x BB Bench Press (+2.3kg)
5 x BB Bench Press (+2.3kg) (had to do 10 reps split into 2 fives instead- too heavy!)
20 x DB Fly
10 x Single Arm DB Curls (+2.1kg)
10 x Single Arm Reverse Curls (+2.1kg)
10 x Tricep Extensions (+2.1kg)
10 x DB Shoulder Press (+2.1kg)
25 x Rowing Machine

REALLY Enjoyed this workout, kinda planning what i was doing as i went along, really freshend things upp. lower body with some side/lateral raises tommorow! shoulder still hurting, bit better maybe, hamstring better again - rowing machine didnt hurt at all.


----------



## Gaz_9 (Oct 27, 2005)

*26-10-05*

pain! chest is sore after yesterday and my right shoulders not feeling like its got any better at all. going to have day off and then do legs, back and raises tommorow. might have to watch with the raises though as they seem to aggrivate my shoulder.


----------



## Gaz_9 (Oct 28, 2005)

*27-10-05*

my mate from norways over so showed him my 'weights room' and we did 30 mins in there. bit squashed, not really suitable for two but we alternated on the bench, rowing machine and the dumbells and barbell.

havnt got a clue what i did!

it was very random but my mate showed me a few new exercises and feeling it today so must have worked!

i did a mixture of benching, shoulder presses, flys deadlifts, rows and a few different curls. probably did 2 or 3 set of most things but i didnt keep track propely. hamstrings feeling almost 100% now but still not done any running on it - might do tomorrow if the weathers not too bad and i get time before work but it'll probably be sunday. hopefully be back playing 5 a side by end of next week.

shoulders hurting though still, maybe i should have rested it for longer but nevermind. lower back was hurting last night after workout too - think i need to work on my form with the bent over barbell rows!

day off tonight, going to the pub with my mate!


----------



## Gaz_9 (Nov 2, 2005)

*28-10-05 - 31-10-05*

day off, my gym is flooded from water tank upstairs and shoulder needs time to recover.

getting new water pump for the tank above gym so should be ok when my dad fits it. it was leaking on thursday but much worse now!

hamstring ok, shoulders hurting and clicking though, especially as i raise it to shoulder hight,


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 2, 2005)

hey Gaz,

How's things going?  Seems like you've been battling alot of injuries.  Seeing any progress?


----------



## Gaz_9 (Nov 7, 2005)

hi,

yeah as soon as hamstring started to feel better been having trouble with right shoulder, keeps making a 'clicking' noise and at times gets really sore. to top itoff my gym flooded too but thats all sorted now!

yeah definitely starting to see some gains strength wise, going for a big next three weeks coz iv got no cash so wont be going out drinking during the next few weeks!

hows your training going? been away for weekend so ill check in on your journal now after i post my workouts!


----------



## Gaz_9 (Nov 7, 2005)

*1-11-05*

Full body workout - did 2 sets for each muscle group, shoulder a bit better, squating was fine so feeling a bit more positive now!


----------



## Gaz_9 (Nov 7, 2005)

*2-11-05*

rest. bodys aching a bit but had no problems with shoulder!


----------

